# Help for a film photog



## JaimeGibb (Dec 16, 2008)

My little sister who is 16 just started getting into film and dark room photography. Shes taking a class in high school and is hooked. My mom is getting her an enlarger and a film camera for Christmas, and I was thinking of getting her some film or paper, however I think it would be more useful to give her a gift certificate to get hat she knows she needs.

Where would be a good place to get a gift certificate for dark room camera supplies...? 

THANKS!!


----------



## dxqcanada (Dec 16, 2008)

I was just going to mention a place ... but I noticed that Woodbridge, VA is not Woodbridge, Ontario.


----------



## djacobox372 (Dec 16, 2008)

Freestyle Photographic Supplies - Traditional Black & White Film, Paper, Chemicals, Holgas and ULF is an excellent place to order film and supplies from, but they don't  have gift certificates. 

Film is an excellent gift, I suggest buying her a mix of tmax 100 and tmax 400 35mm film; she won't complain.


----------



## JaimeGibb (Dec 17, 2008)

Yea I checked out freestyle and it's great! But yea no GC. Alright, how about this...can you recommend a book, film (which you did), and some paper to buy from that site??

dxqcanada: Haha yea, not only a different state, but a whole different country! Thanks though


----------



## JC1220 (Dec 17, 2008)

Digital Cameras, Camcorders, Photography Equipment - CALUMET

B&H Photo Video | Digital Cameras, Camcorders


----------



## JaimeGibb (Dec 17, 2008)

Nice! Thanks jc1220!


----------



## christopher walrath (Dec 17, 2008)

Give here a paypal gift or a Visa gift card.  She could use that anywhere, including Freestyle, which I would highly recommend.  That's where I go.


----------



## Early (Dec 18, 2008)

Have you tried Ritz?


----------



## JaimeGibb (Dec 19, 2008)

Already using calumet!!! Thanks though


----------

